# Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)



## Katzengehirn (21. August 2003)

hi leute!

also ich kann mich dumm und dämlich suchen aber ich finde nirgedswo im netz eine seite wo rezeptvorschläge für boilies stehen....

da steht vieleicht mal so 20% davon und 45% davon usw das ist ja auch schön und gut nur möchte ich auch wissen welchen boilie ich da grade herstelle....da steht dann nur rezept 1 rezept 2 usw

ich suche eine seite wo zb steht:

Vanille Boilies:
20% milchpulver
35% sojamehl

usw usw....gibt es so eine seite wo mehrere boilie rezepte stehen wie zb erdbeer boilies, fisch boilies nuss boilies, pfirsich boilies usw usw usw...

bitte helft mir mal weiter....

#g

MFG Peter


----------



## hecht24 (21. August 2003)

hi peter
hier gibts boilierezepte.
nr1=lebkuchenboilie
nr2=frolic-forelliboile
nr3=fischmehlboilie
:q  :q


----------



## Katzengehirn (21. August 2003)

naja ist zwar nicht ganz das was ich meinte aber trotzdem danke albert


----------



## hecht24 (21. August 2003)

hier  sind noch mehr


----------



## Katzengehirn (21. August 2003)

oder könnt ihr mir rezepte aus eigener erfahrung geben?


----------



## til (21. August 2003)

> erdbeer boilies, fisch boilies nuss boilies, pfirsich boilies usw usw usw...


Bin zwar kein Karpfenangler, aber unterschieden sich die von dir aufgezählten Boilies nicht lediglich durch den Aromazusatz?


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

kauf dir einfach einen bollie fertig mix da kommt dann noch aroma farbe eier und eventuell konservierungsmittel rein und fertig ist der bollie teig, dann noch zwei min kochen und fertig!!!kannst allerdings auch einfach nen mix aus 500gramm frolic (gemahlen) 250maismehl und 250 gris machen.


----------



## Katzengehirn (21. August 2003)

ja klar unterscheiden die mixe sich durch den flaover zusatz aber man kann doch jeden mix einfach irgendein aroma zugeben...dann würde is ja einen allround mix geben den man für alles nehmen kann und einfach nur die aromen zutun muss.....


----------



## Katzengehirn (21. August 2003)

außerdem will ich die boilies komplett selber machen und mir keine fertigsachen kaufen...also keine fertige trockenmischungen usw das is doof....


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

ja , so ungefär. die eigentschaft erdbeer bolie bekommt er ja eh erst mit dem lochstoff bzw mit dem flavour.


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

ok dannmix einfach frolic, gris maismehl die ganaue zusammensetzung spielt eh nicht so eine große rolle.


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

kannst auch noch paniermehl reinmachen, wenns dir besser gefällt. Hast du schon mal boillies gemacht???wenn nicht würde ich erstmal ne kleine menge frolic paniermehl, gris und maismehl anmischen und einfach mal ein paar "test bolies" machen.


----------



## Katzengehirn (21. August 2003)

ne hab noch keine gemacht also alleine...mit nem kumpel zusammen hab ich schon paar gemacht


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

also das mit dem test solltest du echt machen.


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

noch irgendwelche fragen????


----------



## Katzengehirn (21. August 2003)

ja ich brauch ganz einfach nur rezepte hehe das mit frolic gefällt mir nich so


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

hab jetzt auch noch eine frage weicht zwar vom thema ab aber egal, wie kann ich denn ein bild von mir hochladen (welches unter meinem benutzernamen angezeigt wird)


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

willste was süßes machen?? dann nimm sojamehl, gris, casein und maismehl oder ähnliches.


----------



## Katzengehirn (21. August 2003)

du musst oben im menü auf profil gehen da irgendwo geht das


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

die rezepte von denn genannten homepages sind doch aber alle auch nciht schlecht oder was gefällt dir daran nicht???


----------



## fishboy (21. August 2003)

hab das unter profil nicht gefunden.


----------



## Nick_A (22. August 2003)

Hi Katzenhirn,

ich habe ein paar Seiten für Dich !!!

Futtermischungen inkl, Boilierezepturen (viele)[/  :q 

Karpfen-Seite (inkl. Rezepte) 

Und hier noch etwas rund um Boilies!!!:z :z :z 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen!!!

Grüsse#h 
Nick


----------



## til (22. August 2003)

Mann fishboy, wir sind hier nicht im Chat...


----------



## Katzengehirn (23. August 2003)

jo nick a danke die seiten sind gut...

hat noch wer ne seite oder nen rezeptvorschlag?

#g

MFG Peter


----------



## Willi90 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)*

Denkt ihr das Konso-Stoffe unbedingt nötig sind? 
wie lange schätzt ihr sind sie ohne haltbar und wo bekomme ich sie her?


----------



## David1981 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)*

hey Willi90

ich persönlich verwende nie Konservierer, entweder frier ich meine Köder in der Tiefkühltruhe ein oder ich laß sie auf den Gittern zum trocknen liegen, bis sie richtig durchgetrocknet sind.
Anschließend lagere ich sie in einem offenem Eimer und bei Gelegenheit schüttel ich sie mal durch. Hatte damit noch nie Probleme.

Gruß David


----------



## 911 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)*

hallo,
genügend rezepte findest du hier: http://www.carphunter.org/boilierezepte.htm
zum thema konservierer: meine boilies (ohne konservierer) halten locker 2 wochen... schätze mal bei trockener lagerung so 3-4 wochen. 
mfg,
911


----------



## Rakete (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)*

hey,
hier mal ein rezept was mir schon etliche fische gebracht hat:
200gr gries
150 gr sojamehl
50gr maismehl
50gr weizenmehl
200gr pelletmehl
150gr rotbarschmehl(oder anderes fischmehl)
50gr blutmehl
50 gr negasaat
100gr milchpulver
dazu noch gut 30gr salz und ca 8-10 eier je nach grösse

mfg daniel


----------



## Nico HB (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)*

Das hört sich gut an nur wo bekomme ich pelletmehl, blutmehl, negasaat her, hab davon noch nie was gehört!

MFG Nico


----------



## Rakete (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)*

hey,
also maismehl,soja mehl und so bekommst du im angelgeschäft in den meisten zumindest...wenn du glück hast auch fischmehl..blutmehl hab ich meistens bestellt..das von topsecret war ganz gut..pelletmehl hab ich selber gemacht sprich pellets gemahlen..die pellets bekommt man eigentlich in jedem landhandel oder dergleichen.negasaat bekommst du dort ebenfalls.milchpulver(oder kälbermilch)sollte son laden eigentlich auch haben oder eben mal im netz gucken.weizenmehl kannste aus der tüte nehem was es im supermarkt zu kaufen gibt.

mfg daniel


----------



## Nico HB (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)*

Top, dank dir


----------



## Marceloco (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)*

Alles was ich mir ausm internet so ergattern konnte werde ich nun dir weiter reichen....ehre das bitte 


Boiliemischungen: (verschiedene)

Forelli-Boilies:
750 gr. Forelli
250 gr. Grieß oder Sojakonzentrat
Frolic-Forelli-Boilies:
2 kg Frolic,
250 gr. Forelli,
1,5 kg Grieß,
10 Eier und Mehl.

Einfache Forelli-Boilies:
300 g gemahlene Forelli
300 g Sojamehl
300 g Gries
2-3 Eier

Forelli-Boilies:
450 g gemahlene Forelli
300 g Grieß
100 g Maismehl
100 g Sojamehl
50 g Blutmehl
50 ml Öl
2 TL Salz
ca. 15 ml Flavour

Fischmehl-Boilies:
200gr. Fischmehl,
200 gr. Maismehl,
200 gr. Sojamehl und
400 gr. Grieß
Eier

Fisch-Boilies:
400 gr. gemahlenes Forelli
400 gr. Fischmehl
200 gr. Casein
100 gr. Hartweizengrieß
100 gr. Weizengluten
100 gr. Sojamehl
25 kleine Eier
ca. 15 ml Flavour

Ölsardinen-Boilies:
250g Haferflocken
1 Esslöffel Honig
1 Dose Sardinen
6 Esslöffel Semmelbrösel
Eier

Katzenfutter-Boilies:
400 gr. gemahlenes Katzenfutter
100 gr. Soyamehl
100 gr. Weizengries
7-8 Eier

Katzenfutter-Boilies:
500 gr. gem. Brekkies
100 gr. Grieß
100 gr. Weizenkeime
100 gr. Weizengluten
100 gr. Kartoffelmehl
100 gr. Blutmehl
20 kleine Eier
ca. 10 ml Flavour

Frolic-Boilies:
600 g Frolic fein mahlen
250 g Maismehl
150 g Hartweizengrieß
150 g Sojamehl
8 Eier

Brassenfutter-Boilies:
1 kg Brassenfutter;
100 gr. Zucker,
etwas Salz,
1 P. Buttervanille-Backaroma,
8-10 Eier

Karpfenpellet-Boilies:
400g gemahlene Karpfenpellets
200g Grieß
8-10 ml Flavour
200g Maismehl
200g Weizendunst oder Weizengluten
8-10 Eier

Ganzjahres-Mix:
1 kg Brekkies mit Fisch (Katzenfutter) mahlen
4 - 6 El. Speiseöl
10 - 12 Eier
evtl. ein paar Kappen Ambio

Frühjahrs-Mix:
300 g Puddingpulver (Vanille)
200 g Hartweizengrieß
200 g Sojamehl
100 g Pfanni halb und halb
100 g Erdnussmehl geröstet
100 g Casein
10 ml Süßstoff
20 ml Ambio
1 El. Sojaöl
12 Eier
Flavour (möglichst süß und cremig)

Sommer-Mix:
300 gr. Mehl
300 gr. Sojamehl
200 gr. Maismehl
100 gr. Casein
100 gr. Erdnussmehl
10 - 12 Eier
10 ml Sweetener
Flavour Wildkirsche (top secret)
und ein paar Kappen Ambio

Weihnachts-Boilies:
4 kg Paniermehl,
0,5 kg Haferflocken,
400 gr. Traubenzucker,
150 gr. Vanille,
1Päckchen Anis,
80 gr. Zimt,
4 Päckchen Lebkuchengewürz,
500 gr. Maismehl,
100 gr. Honig,
Eier und Salz.

Vogelfutter-Boilies:
100g Quiko Aufzuchtsfutter
200g Sojamehl
200g Weizendunst oder Weizengluten
8 ml Sweetner
300g Vogelfutter gemahlen
200g Grieß
10-12 ml Flavour
8-10 Eier

Würzige Boilies:
400 gr. Grieß
400 gr. Sojamehl
200 gr. Melasse
20 gr. Zimtpulver
je 10 gr. Curry-, Fenchel- und Anispulver
10 ml Bird Spice Flavour

Exotische Boilies:
350 g Grieß
100 g gemahlene Erdnüsse
100 g Kokosflocken
100 g Bananenmilch-Pulver
4 Tüten Vanillezucker
5 ml Öl
12 Eier

Mais-Boilies:
500 gr. gem. Röstmaispellets (Cormoran)
200 gr. Maisgrieß
300 gr. Maismehl
200 gr. Zucker
10-12 Eier

Erdnuss-Boilies:
400 gr. Erdnussmehl
200 gr. Natrium-Caseinat
100 gr. Soja-Extrakt
100 gr. Sojamehl
200 gr. Grieß
Süßmittel
Lockstoff
12 Eier

Erdnuss-Boilies:
400 gr. Erdnussmehl
200 gr. Maismehl
100 gr. Milchpulver
300 gr. Grieß
5-15 gr. Paprika, Zimt oder Knoblauch
Käse-Kartoffel-Boilies:
600 gr. gekochte Kartoffeln zerstoßen
600 gr. Grieß
200 gr. geriebener Parmesan
(oder Pudding-/ Götterspeisepulver)
Eier sind nicht unbedingt erforderlich

Garnelen-Boilies:
200 gr. Garnelenmehl
200 gr. Maismehl
200 gr. Sojamehl
400 gr. Grieß
5-15 gr. Paprika, Zimt oder Knoblauch

Billige Boilies:
500 gr. Hartweizengrieß
3 P. Vanillepuddingpulver
5-6 Eier

Billige Boilies:
Teig für Kartoffelklöße nach Vorschrift bereiten, etwas Aroma untermischen, Kartoffelklöße kochen und trocknen.

Marzipan-Boilies:
Von einem Marzipanbrot Schoko-Rinde entfernen, Marzipan zu Kugeln drehen

Supermarkt-Boilies:
500 g Maismehl
500 g vollfettes Sojamehl
500 g Weichweizengrieß
1/2 Paket Kartoffelknödel (halb und halb)
100 g gemahlene Haselnüsse
125 g gemahlenes Sittichfutter
60 g Kakaopulver ohne Zucker
2 EL Zimt
2 EL Lebkuchengewürz
2-3 P. Vanillezucker
ca. 17 Eier

Einfache Supermarkt-Boilies:
300 g Grieß
300 g Sojamehl
300 g Maismehl
100 g Puddingpulver (Schoko oder Vanille)
10 Eier

Einfache Boilies:
6 dl Weizenmehl
1 dl Sojamehl
2 dl Maismehl
1 dl Zucker
(insgesamt ca. 14 % Protein )
Eier
ca. 0,5 - 1 ml Geschmacksstoff/ Ei

Einfache Boilies:
500 gr. Grieß
300 gr. Sojamehl
200 gr. Maismehl
Süßmittel
Lockstoff
12 Eier

Hanf-Boilies: (mit Öl)
300 g gemahlener Hanf
300 g Weizengrieß
300 g Sojamehl
1 EL Hanföl
10 Eier

Hanf-Boilies: (mit Hanfmehl)
250 gr. Maismehl
250 gr. Sojamehl
100 gr. Hanfmehl
100 gr. Milchpulver
300 gr. Grieß
5-15 gr. Paprika, Zimt oder Knoblauch

Milchpulver-Boilies:
400 gr. Weizenmehl
200 gr. fettes Sojamehl
200 gr. Vitamealo/ Milchpulver
200 gr. feines Maismehl
3 ml Scopex
1-2 ml Süßstoff

Süße Boilies:
250 gr. Grieß
100 gr. Zucker
150 gr. Maismehl
100 gr. Sojamehl
5 P. Vanillezucker
etwas Pflanzenöl

Nuss-Kürbis-Boilies:
200 g Nussmehl
150 g Sojamehl
300 g Weizengluten oder Weizendunst
200 g Kürbiskernmehl
150 g Maismehl
8-12 ml Flavour
8-10 Eier Mit etwas geriebener Muskatnuss)

Hunde-Vogelfutter-Boilies:
400 gr. Grieß
200 gr. Maismehl
200 gr. Sojamehl
200 gr. gemahlenes Frolic
100 gr. gemahlenes Vogelfutter
Eier und Aromen

Vogelfutter-Boilies: (mit Casein)
300 gr. Casein
150 gr. gemahlenes Vogelfutter
150 gr. Grieß
100 gr. Sojamehl
50 gr. Lactalbumin
50 gr. Weizengluten
Eier und Aroma

Vogelfutter-Boilies: (mit Grieß)
400 gr. Grieß
400 gr. Maismehl
200 gr. Sojamehl
200 gr. gemahlenes Vogelfutter
200 gr. Anilac
200 gr. Weizengluten
100 gr. Milchpulver
Eier und Aroma

Vogelfutter-Boilies: (Vogelfutter/ Eifutter)
300 gr. Vogelfutter/ Eifutter
300 gr. Weizengrieß
100 gr. Vogelfutter mit Insekten
100 gr. Rindfleischmehl
150 gr. fettes Sojamehl
50 gr. Seealgenmehl
250 gr. Casein
250 gr. Valle Protein
200 gr. Kälbermilchersatz
200 gr. Sojamehl
100 gr. Maismehl
ca. 6 Eier/ 300 gr.
ca. 0,5 - 1 ml Geschmacksstoff/ Ei

2 dl Casein
2 dl Trockenmilch
2 dl Sodium caseinat
2 dl Sojamehl
1 dl Dextrose
1 dl Majsvælling
( insgesamt 54 % Protein )
Eier
ca. 0,5 - 1 ml Geschmacksstoff/ Ei

5 dl Majsvælling
3 dl Sojamehl
1 dl Maismehl
1 dl Dextrose
( insgesamt 20 % Protein )
Eier
ca. 0,5 - 1 ml Geschmacksstoff/ Ei

240 gr. Casein
120 gr. Lactalbumin
60 gr. Kalzium-Caseinat
60 gr. Weizengluten
10 ml Cream-Flavour
2 ml Süßstoff
400 gr. Casein
300 gr. Milcheiweiß
200 gr. Natrium-Caseinat
100 gr. Weizenkleber (Glutenmehl)
Süßmittel
Lockstoff
12 Eier

30 % Casein
10 % Valle Protein
10 % Natrium caseinat
10 % Sojaschrot
10 % Maismehl
25 % Semovine
5 % Vitamine
Eier
ca. 0,5 - 1 ml Geschmackstoff/ Ei

3/4 dl. Sonnenblumenöl/ kg Trockenstoff
100 gr. Casein
100 gr. Sojamehl
100 gr. Kälbernährmilch
100 gr. Maismehl
75 gr. Weizengluten
50 gr. Weizenkeime
50 gr. Kartoffelmehl
11 kleine Eier
ca. 8 ml Flavour
180 gr. 50/50 Mix

120 gr. Casein
30 gr. Natrium-Caseinat
30 gr. Weizengluten
60 gr. Lactalbumin
30 gr. Sojamehl
30 gr. Vitamealo
10 ml Quava-Flavour
2 ml Süßstoff

350 gr. Casein
250 gr. Milcheiweiß
200 gr. Weizenkeimmehl
100 gr. Grieß
100 gr. Sojamehl
Süßmittel
Lockstoff
12 Eier

3 dl Casein
3 dl Sodium caseinat
1 dl Lactalbumin
3 dl Trockenmilch
( insgesamt 75 % Protein )
Eier
ca. 0,5 - 1 ml Geschmacksstoff/ Ei



Pop-Up-Boilies:
- Normale Boilies einige Minuten in der Mikrowelle oder 20 Min. bei 250°C im Backofen backen, sie werden dadurch leichter.
- Dem Trockenmix Backpulver beimischen.
- Dem Trockenmix Hefe zumischen und Kugeln vor dem Kochen 1 Stunde gehen lassen.
400 gr. Natrium Caseinate
200 gr. Milchpulver/ Lactalbumin
200 gr. Weizenkeimmehl
100 gr. Sojamehl
100 gr. Grieß
5 Teelöffel Backpulver
Eier, Farbstoff, Aromen und Geschmacksverstärker
150 gr. Casein
150 gr. Milchpulver
150 gr. Sojamehl
60 gr. Weizengluten
1,5 TL Backpulver
Eier und Lockstoff
Boilies nach dem Kochen 15 Minuten in die Mikrowelle legen

Hanf-Pop-Up-Boilies:
100 gr. gemahlenen Hanf
200 gr. Paniermehl
2 Eier
3 Minuten in die Mikrowelle

Pop-Up-Frolic:
In das Loch ein passendes Stückchen Styropor, Kork oder geschlossenporigen Schaumstoff stecken. Gleiches gilt für Boilies, in die man große Löcher gebohrt hat.

ALDI-Pop-Up-Boilies:
1/4 P. Hundefutterringe (ALDI)
mit 1 P. Vanille Butterextrakt (ALDI) übergießen,
2-3 Tage verschlossen ziehen lassen
200 gr. Casein
200 gr. Sojamehl
100 gr. Seidenraupenmehl
100 gr. Lactalbumin
1,5 TL Backpulver
Eier und Lockstoff
Boilies nach dem Kochen 15 Minuten in die Mikrowelle legen

Pop-Up-Boilies (Winter):
100 gr. Grieß
100 gr. Natron
100 gr. Weizen- oder Maismehl
50 gr. Laktalbumin
Eier, Flavour auf Alkoholbasis

Pop-Up-Boilies (Winter):
100 gr. Casein
100 gr, Grieß
100 gr. Laktalbumin
50 gr. Weizengluten
50 gr. Maismehl
Eier, Flavour auf Alkoholbasis


Winter-Boilies:
150 gr. Milchpulver
100 gr. Sodiumcaseinat
50 gr. Laktalbumin
150 gr. Casein
50 gr. Weizenkleie
50 gr. Sojamehl
Eier, Flavour auf Alkoholbasis

250 gr. Casein
100 gr. Sojaisolat
50 gr. Ei-Albumin
50 gr. Laktalbumin
50 gr. Weizengluten
Eier, Flavour auf Alkoholbasis

200 gr. Casein
100 gr. Gluten
100 gr. Laktalbumin
50 gr. Weizenkleie
50 gr. Sojamehl
Eier, Flavour auf Alkoholbasis

300 gr. Casein
300 gr. Weizengrieß
200 gr. Lactalbumin
100 gr. Calcium-Caseinat
100 gr. Vitamealo/ Milchpulver
400 gr. Vogelfutter
250 gr. Casein 80 Mesh
100 gr. Lactalbumin
150 gr. Calcium-Caseinat
100 gr. Vitamealo/ Milchpulver



Boilies für andere Fischarten

Barben-/ Döbel-Boilies (Stillw.):
300 gr. Casein
150 gr. Sojamehl
50 gr. Weizengluten
50 gr. Laktalbumin
herber Lockstoff (z.B. Leber)

Barben-Boilies:
400 gr. Grieß
200 gr. Sojamehl
200 gr. Milchpulver
200 gr. Maismehl
100 gr. Parmesan
5 ml Cheese-Lockstoff

Barben-Boilies:
300 gr. Sojamehl
300 gr. Grieß
300 gr. Casein
100 gr. Maismehl
100 gr. Parmesan
5 ml Cheese-Lockstoff

Barben-/ Döbel-Boilies (Fließw.):
200 gr. Casein
300 gr. Grieß
200 gr. Maismehl
100 gr. Milchpulver
herber Lockstoff (z.B. Spice)
Graskarpfen-Boilies:
Schoten von Erbsen im Mixer pürieren
mit Pfanni, Weizengrieß, Maizena und Eiern zu einem Teig mischen


700g Maismehl
250g gemahlenes Hundefutter
50g Gries
13 Eier

bei dem Hundefutter steht drauf was drin ist:
Maisflocken, Weizen, Fleischmehl, Fischmehl, Blutmehl
20% Protein
10% Fett


-------------------------------------------------------------
Boilies (Karpfenköder) selbst gemacht!

Zutaten:
500g Weizengrieß
300g Sojamehl oder Speisestärke
200g Maismehl (Polenta)
300g Milchpulver oder Milchflocken (Babynahrung)
2 Päckchen Puddingpulver (Vanille)
2 Fläschchen Back-Aroma (Vanille)
2 Esslöffel Pflanzenöl
4 Teelöffel Salz
2 Teelöffel Backpulver
10 rohe Eier

Vorwort:

Aus den obenstehenden Zutaten könnt ihr euch einen ganzen Eimer voller Boilies kochen, genauer gesagt etwa 500 Stück! Damit könnt ihr über mehrere Wochen hinweg anfüttern und fischen. Die Zutaten, die du dafür benötigst, sind in jedem Supermarkt zu bekommen und gar nicht teuer.

Zubereitung:

Zuerst werden die trockenen Zutaten in einer großen Schüssel gründlich vermischt. Dann nehmt ihr euch eine zweite Schüssel, in der ihr die Eier, das Öl und das Back-Aroma miteinander verquirlt. Anschließend gebt ihr diese Mischung zu den trockenen Zutaten und rührt alles ordentlich mit einem Kochlöffel durch.. Wenn der Teig dann immer zäher wird, knetet ihr ihn von Hand kräftig durch, bis er sich „glatt“ anfühlt. Das kann ungefähr zehn Minuten dauern. Den fertigen Klumpen lasst ihr dann für etwa ein bis zwei Stunden ruhen.
Die meisten von euch werden wohl keinen speziellen Boilie-Roller besitzen (ich zumindest nicht), es geht aber auch ohne.
Aus dem Teig werden zuerst gleichmäßig dicke (ca. 2 cm.) Würste gerollt, die anschließend in kleine Stücke (1-2 cm.) geschnitten werden. Diese könnt ihr dann zwischen den Händen in kleine Kugeln rollen. Achtet darauf, dass die Kugeln möglichst gleich groß sind – ein Durchmesser von etwa 1,5 bis 2 cm ist genau richtig. Wenn ihr die Boilies am „Haar“ (Boilie-Montage) fischen wollt, ist es sinnvoll, die fertig gerollten Kugeln vor dem Kochen mit einem Zahnstocher o.ä. zu durchstechen, damit ihr sie später besser auf das Vorfach ziehen könnt. Damit die Kugel nicht zusammenkleben, legt ihr sie am besten auf Zeitungspapier.
Der nächste Schritt ist besonders wichtig – und verrät, woher die Kugeln ihren Namen haben. Das Wort „Boilie“ stammt aus dem Englischen und heißt so viel wie „gekocht“ („boiled"). Das bedeutet also, dass ihr die Kugeln erst kochen müsst, ehe sieh sich Boilies nennen dürfen.
Dafür gebt ihr die Kugeln in einen großen Topf mit kochendem Wasser. Nach etwa einer Minute kommen die Boilies an die Wasseroberfläche, allerdings müsst ihr sie dann noch zwei Minuten kochen lassen. Erst dann werden sie mit einem Sieblöffel abgeschöpft und für 12 bis 24 Stunden zum Trocknen auf Zeitungspapier gelegt. Die Boilies sind dann noch relativ weich, aber schon hart genug, um mit ihnen zu fischen. Damit sie so bleiben, verpackt ihr sie nach etwa fünf Stunden (luftdicht) in einem Plastikbeutel. Wollt ihr lieber härtere Boilies, braucht ihr nur die Trocknungszeit zu verlängern.
Die fertigen Boilies solltet ihr schnell verbrauchen, also spätestens nach drei bis vier Tagen. Wenn ihr sie länger lagern wollt, könnt ihr sie (z.B. in 100-Gramm-Portionen) einfach einfrieren. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer, oder?

Nachwort:

Außer dieser Variante gibt es natürlich auch noch andere Rezepte, wie zum

Beispiel:

-Fischmix
-Birdfoodmix
-Tutti-Frutti, u.v.a

Doch die gerade von mir erklärte, ist meiner Meinung nach die einfachste und günstigste Art Boilies herzustellen.

(Das Rezept habe ich aus der Blinker 6/2005)

Tschau und viele Petri-Grüße!!!
--------------------------------------------
1kg Trockenmix etwa 10 Eier
--------------------------------------------
1. High Protein
500 g Casein
100 g Natriumcasein
100 g Lactalbumin
200 g Weizengluten
100 g Sojamehl

2. Low Protein
500 g Sojamehl vollfett geröstet
250 g Gries
100 g Weizengluten
150 g Casein

3. Birdfood
450 g Sojamehl vollfett geröstet
250 g Robin Red
200 g PTX
100 g Egg Albumin

4. Fischmehl
200 g Sojamehl vollfett geröstet
400 g Fischmehl oder gemahlenes Forelli
200 g Gries
100 g Weizengluten

5. Fisch-Mix 1
40% Fischmehl
20% Casein
10% Lactalbumin
10% Vitamelo
5% Egg Albumin
15% Sojamehl

6. Fisch-Mix 2
30% Rotbarchmehl
20% Sojamehl
20% Maismehl
10% Casein 30 mesh
10% Laktalbumin
10% Grieß

7. Fleisch-Mix
30% Fleischmehl
15% Casein
10% Tagger gemahlen
10% Sojamehl
10% Laktalbumin
8% Grieß
6% Weizengluten
5% Weizenkeime
4% Vitamelo
2% Eialbumin

8. Tagger-Mix
45% Tagger gemahlen
20% Casein 90 mesh
15% Sojamehl
10% Maismehl
10% Laktalbumin

9. Frolic-Mix
50% Frolic gemahlen
25% Casein
10% Vitamelo
10% Maisgrieß
5% Lebermehl

10. Spar-Mix
50% Paniermehl
25% Mais- oder Sojamehl
25% Haferflocken

11. Protein-Mix 1
20% Casein
10% Lactalbumin
20% Vitamelo
20% Sojamehl
10% Gluten
2,5% Weizenkeime
5% Grieß
10% Birdfood
2,5% Milchzucker

12. Birdfood-Mix
40% Vogelfutter Classic
20% Sojamehl
10% Reismehl
10% Casein 30 mesh
10% Vitamelio
5% Robin Red
3% PTX
2% Bachflöhe

13. Mix
50% Vogelfutter
30% Hartweizengrieß
10% Milchpulver
10% Sojamehl

14. Mix
30% Sojamehl
30% Grieß
30% Casein
10% Hanf (gemahlen)

15. Mix
30% Sojamehl
30% Pfanni Püreepulver
30% Casein
10% Vanillepudding

16. Mix
10% Sojamehl
10% Casein
40% Vogelfutter (gemahlen)
40% Grieß

17. Mix
500 g gemahlene Fischpellets
200 g Maismehl
150 g Sojamehl
150 g Hartweizengrieß

18. Mix
400 g Hartweizengrieß
200 g Sojamehl
200 g Maismehl
200 g Milchpulver

19. Mix
500 g gemahlenes Vogelfutter
300 g Hartweizengrieß
100 g Milchpulver
100 g Sojamehl

20. Mix
300 g Sojamehl
300 g Grieß
300 g Casein
100 g gemahlener Hanf

21. Mix
400 g Fischmehl
400 g Grieß
100 g Sojamehl
50 g Blutmehl
50 g Weizengluten

22. Mix
300 g gemahlene Karpfenpellets
100 g gemahlenes Hundetrockenfutter
100 g Fischmehl
200 g Grieß
200 g Sojamehl
100 g Blutmehl

23. Mix
100 g Biskuitmehl
100 g Vanillepudding
400 g Grieß
200 g Casein
100 g Pfanni Püreepulver
50 g Weizenkeimmehl
50 g Traubenzucker

24. Mix
400 g Vogelfutter
400 g Grieß
100 g Sojamehl
100 g Casein

25. Mix
350 g Grieß
300 g Erdnussmehl
200 g Sojamehl
100 g Casein
50 g Traubenzucker

26. Mix
30% Rotbarschmehl
20% Grieß
10%Robin Red
10% Bierhefe
10% Casein
5% Madelmehl
5% Lactalbumin
10% PTX

27. Mix
1 kg Maismehl  feines und gröberes
1 kg Weichweizengriess
1 kg vollfettes Sojamehl
20 dag geriebene Haselnüsse
13 dag Kakao - kein Instant !
25 dag gemahlenes Sittichfutter
1 Sackerl Semmelwürferl
3 Esslöffel Zimt
3 Esslöffel Lebkuchengewüz
5 Sackerln Vanillinzucker
und ungefähr 34 Eier
(für ca. 4 kg Boilies)

28. Birdmix
300gr. Grieß
200 gr. Sojamehl
200gr. Maismehl (fein)
150gr. Eggalbumin
150gr. Quiko rot (spezielles Vogelfutter)

29. Bird-Fischmix
400gr. feiner Grieß
300gr. Sämereien
100gr. Fischmehl
100gr. Garnelenmehl
100gr. Sojaisolat oder vollfettes Sojamehl

30. Fischmix
450gr. Fischmehl
300gr. Forelli (gemahlen)
100gr. Sojamehl (vollfett)
150gr. Eggalbumin

31. Nußmix
350gr. Kürbiskernmehl
250gr. Grieß
150gr. Maismehl
150gr. fein gemahlenen Weizen
100gr. Nussmehl

32. Kohlehydratmix
300gr. Maismehl
300gr. Sojamehl
200gr. Grieß
200gr. fein gemahlenen Weizen

33. Hanf-Boilies
250 gr feingemahlener Hanf
100 gr gemahlenes Vogelfutter
50 gr Milchpulver
100 gr Maismehl
200 gr Grieß
300 gr Sojamehl
6-8 Eier und ein kleiner Schuss Olivenöl
Den Hanf 20 Stunden quellen lassen und ca. 10 min Kochen dann erst mahlen.

34. Frolic-Boilies
500 gr Frolic gut mahlen
300 gr Hartweizengrieß
200 gr Soja oder Maismehl
ca. 7-9 Eier und etwas Olivenöl
Alles sollte sehr fein gemahlen sein,kein Süßstoff nehmen ( bitter )
gut vermengen und etwas stehen lassen bevor gerollt wird.
Man kann noch hinzufügen : Liquid Sweet Enhancer (maximal 10 ml)

35. Forelli-Boilies
500 gr Forelli (mahlen)
300 gr Hartweizengrieß
200 gr Soja oder Maismehl
6-8 Eier je nach grösse und ein guter schuss Olivenöl und Seetener!
Kein Süßstoff nehmen sonst wirds bitter!

36. Vogelfutter-Boilies
500 gr Grieß
200 gr Sojamehl
100 gr feingemahlenes Vogelfutter
100 gr Maismehl
100 gr Milchpulver
Flüssigen Honig/ ein wenig Olivenöl
5 ml Sweetener
6-8 Eier
Kochzeit ist zwischen 2-3 Minuten,sobald die Boilies hochkommen raus und abtropfen lassen.
Lasst sie auf jeden fall 3 Tage trocknen,je länger je härter!

37. Fisch MIX
10% Vitamelo
10% PTX Vogelfutter
10% Nectarblend Vogelfutter
10% Erdnußmehl
10% Sojamehl
15% Maisprotein
5% Robin Red
10% Sardinenmehl
20% Grieß
Flavour entweder Erdbeer/Fisch oder Curry/Fisch oder Extremfisch aber jedenfalls immer Fisch ;O)

38. Mix
300 gr. Maisgries
200 gr. Soja
200 gr. Bird Food
200 gr. Maisstärke
100 gr. Milchpulver

11 Eier (ca. pro Kilo)
5 ml Sweetner
8 ml Flavour

39. Supermarkt Mix (für ca. 6 kg Boilies)
1 kg Weizengries
1 kg Vollkornmehl
1 kg Maisgries
40 g Vanillezucker
32 dag ger. Haselnüsse
20 dag Püreepulver
40 dag fein ger. Semmelbrösel
40 g Traubenzucker
40 Eier
div. Flavour, Sweetner usw...

40. Mix
1 Kilo Maismehl (grobes und feines gemischt)
1 Kilo Weichweizengrieß
1 Kilo Sojamehl (vollfett)
200 Gramm Haselnussmehl
125 Gramm Kakaopulver (ungesüßt)
250 Gramm Sittichfutter (gemahlen)
1 Paket Knödelmischung halb&halb von Pfanni
3 gehäufte Esslöffel Zimt
3 gehäufte Esslöffel Lebkuchengewürz
5 Pakete Vanille-Zucker
rund 35 Eier

41. Nuss-Mix
15 % Erdnussmehl
15% Tigernussmehl
10 % Mandelmehl
10 % Casien
10 % Vitamealo
15 % Hanfmehl
10 % PTX
5 % Bierhefe
5 % Eialbumin
5 % Lactalbumin

42. Mix
500 g Vogelfutter/ Kanarienvogelfutter
300 g Grieß
100 g Milchpulver
100 g Sojamehl

43. Mix
400 g Fischmehl
400 g Grieß
100 g Sojamehl
50 g Blutmehl
50 g Weizengluten

44. Mix
400 g Grieß
200 g Casein
100 g Biskuitmehl
100 g Vanillepudding
100 g Kartoffelpüree
50 g Weizenmehl
50 g Zucker

45. Supermarkt Mix II (für ca. 6 kg Boilies)
1 kg Weizengries
70 dag Vollkornmehl
30 dag Hanfmehl
1 kg Maisgries
40 g Vanillezucker
32 dag ger. Haselnüsse
20 dag Püreepulver
40 dag fein ger. Semmelbrösel
40 g Traubenzucker
40 Eier
div. Flavour, Sweetner usw...

46. Kürbismix
30% Grieß
30% Kürbiskernmehl
30% Sojamehl
10% gemahlens Vogelfutter

47. Frucht Mix
40% Quicko (Birdfood)
18% Grieß
12% Sojamehl
12% Maismehl
6% Reismehl
6% Milchpulver
6% Vollkornmehl
Dazu kann man noch  50-100g Marillenmarmelade auf 1kg Mix (oder auch Erdbeermarmelade, Pfirsichmark, Mangomark) hinzugeben. Etwas Leinssat und  Kanarienfutter kann man auch noch dazugeben.

48. Nuss Mix
18% Grieß
12% Maismehl
12% Sojamehl
10% Erdnussmehl
10% Haselnussmehl
6% Reismehl
6% Vollkornmehl
6% Milchpulver
5% Rösthanf
5% Hanfschrot

49. Mix
40 % Forelli(gemahlen)
20 % Birdfood (gemahlen)
10 % Robin Red
30 % Grieß

50. Mix
25 % Soja vollfett
25 % Forelli(gemahlen)
20 % Vitamello
5   % Robin Red
20 % Maisgries
5   % Lebermehl und Egg Albumin

51. K + V + B Mix
18 %   Acid Kasein
8 %     Na. Kasein
8 %     Baby Milch (Aponti)
10 %   Karpfenfutter
10 %   Birdfood gelb
12 %   Sojamehl vollfett
16 %   Kartoffelmehl
10 %   Grieß
8 %     Zucker

52. Proteinmix
110 gr    Acid Kasein Mesh 30
30 gr      Lactalbumin
30 gr      Natrium Kasein
30 gr      Kalzium Kasein
200 gr    Sojamehl vollfett
50 gr      Grieß
50 gr      Soja Protein

53. Weizenkeimmix
150 gr    Acid Kasein
50 gr      Lactalbumin
50 gr      Natrium Kasein
50 gr      Sojamehl vollfett
100 gr    Weizenkeime
50 gr      Zucker
50 gr      Grieß

54. H + K Mix
8 %      Weizengluten
18 %    Grieß
18 %    Hundefutter
18 %    Forelli
15 %    Rotbarsch oder Sardine
18 %    Soja vollfett
5 %      Kartoffelstärke

55. Fischmix
40 %    Fischmehl
20 %    Acid Kasein
10 %    Lactalbumin
10 %    Vitamealo
5 %      Egg Albumin
15 %    Sojamehl vollfett

56. Fleischmix
300 gr    Fleischknochenmehl oder Rindfleischmehl
200 gr    Rennet Kasein
100 gr    Birdfood Gelb
150 gr    Lactalbumin
150 gr    Grieß
100 gr    Sojamehl vollfett

57. Sahnemix
125 gr    Sahnepulver
150 gr    Reismehl
200 gr    Casein
100 gr    Sojamehl vollfett
200 gr    Birdfood gelb
175 gr    Grieß

58. Vogelfutterboilies
100g gemahlenes Vogelfutter
200g Sojamehl
250g Maismehl
250g Grieß
50g Geschmacksverstärker
50g Zucker
100g Casein

59. Nussboilies
200 g Nussmehl
150 g Sojamehl
300 g Weizengluten oder Weizendunst
10 Eier
200 g Kürbiskernmehl
150 g Maismehl
8-12 ml Flavour

60. Fischmix
30% Fischmehl
25% Grieß
25% Maismehl
10% Orig. Robin Red
5% Eialbumin
5% Garnelenmehl

61. Nußmix
30% Erdnussmehl
25% Hartweizengrieß
20% Maismehl
15% Vogelfutter
5% Eialbumin
5% Laktalbumin

62. Mix
400g Gries
200g Sojamehl,
200g Milchpulver
200g Maismehl
100g Parmesan
10ml Lockstoff

63. Mix
50% Vogelfutter
30% Weizengrieß
10% Milchpulver
10% Sojamehl

64. Mix
30% Sojamehl
40% Grieß
20% Pfannie halb+halb
10% Haselnussmehl

65. Mix
40% Fischmehl
40% Grieß
10% Sojamehl
5% Blutmehl
5% Gluten (Binder)

66. Mix
20% Sojamehl
35% Grieß
30% Erdnussmehl
10% Casein
5% Traubenzucker

67. Mix
10% Sojamehl
10% Casein
40% Vogelfutter
40% Grieß

68. Mix
100g. Sojamehl
100g. Maismehl
200g. Grieß
100g. Sahnepulver oder Lämmermilchpulver
300g. Birdfood Quiko o.ä
100g. Robin Red
100g. Hanfmehl geröstet

69. Mix
60% Danex (Raiffeisen-Lagerhaus)
25% Grieß
10% Milchpulver
5% groben Birdseed

70. Mix
50% Forelli
10% Kälberaufzuchtfutter (Vitamello)
5% Robin Red
5% Vogelfutter
5% Gemahles Vogelfutter
25% Gries

71. Mix
50% Forelli
30% Hartweitzengries
10% Birdy
10% Maismehl

72. Mix
30% Grieß
20% Maismehl
15% Sojamehl
20% Trockenmilchpulver
10%Erdnussmehl
5% gemahlenes Vogelfutter

73. Mix
350g Fischmehl
200g Hartweizengrieß
200g Sojaschrot
100g Sojamehl vollfett
100g Casein
50g Lactalbumin

74. Mix
50% Vogelfutter
30% Weizengrieß
10% Milchpulver
10% Sojamehl

75. Mix
40% Fischmehl
40% Grieß
10% Sojamehl
5% Blutmehl
5% Gluten (Binder)

76.Mix
20% Sojamehl
35% Grieß
30% Erdnussmehl
10% Casein
5% Traubenzucker

77. Mix
30% Fischmehl
20% Sojamehl vollfett
20%Grieß
10% Maismehl
10% Blutmehl
10% Casein

78. www.carparea.org Mix 2007 (5 kg Mix)
0,500 kg Casein Mesh 90
0,750 kg Vitamelo
0,750 kg Birdfood Nectarblend
0,750 kg Sojamehl vollfett
0,750 kg Fischmehl
0,750 kg Maismehl
0,500 kg Weizengrieß
0,250 kg Bierhefe

100 g Chili
150 g Curcuma
50 g Salz
etwas Sweetner
35 bis 40 Eier
event. einige zerkleinerte Eierschalen

79. www.carparea.org Birdfoodmix 2009
5% Lactalbumin
5% Bierhefe
10 % Reismehl
10 % Vitamealo
10 % Hanfmehl
30 % Maisgries oder Weizengries
30 % Birdfood (gemischt)

80. www.carparea.org Fischmix 2009
5% Lactalbumin
5 % Robin Red
5% Egg Albumin
10 % Reismehl
10 % Vitamealo
30 % Maisgries
5 % Garnelenmehl
30 % Fischmehl (LT, Rotbarsch... oder gemischt)

81. www.carparea.org Fleischmix 2010
20% Fleischmehl
5% Hanfmehl
5% Seidenraupenmehl
5% Rohfaser
5% Exotenfutter
10% Reismehl
5% Blutmehl
15% Vitamelo
20% Maisgries
5% Egg albumin
2% Bierhefe
3% Chili
----------------------------------------------
1. Boilie Dip
Zucker in lauwarmen Wasser (wenn möglich) auflösen und dann Bierhefe dazugeben. Fertig ;O)
Die Boilies darin einlegen...
Achtung: Nicht zu lange einlegen das die Bierhefe sonst die Boilies zersetzt !
5 EL Zucker
2 EL Bierhefe
1/4 Liter Wasser


2. Boilie Dip
2 Tassen frisch aufgebrühten Kaffee. 
Dann bringt man eine Topf mit ca.200g Zucker  zum kochen und gibt den Kaffee 
langsam dazu bis es sämig wird. Nun langsam abkühlen. 
Kurz bevor man es am Wasser benutzt ein wenig Wasser dazu damit 
es leicht flüssig wird (ca.so wie Ketchup). Entweder Boilies darin dippen oder zum Teig für die
Futterspirale mischen. 
-------------------------------------------------
1. Teig-Mix
Paniermehl
Polenta
Hafer
Vanillezucker
Kakao

2. Teig-Mix
Für einen kg Rumteig brauchen wir:
1 Packung Mehl (griffig)
1 Packung Semmelbrösel oder Weißfischfutter
4 Packungen Vanillezucker
2 Esslöffel Honig
1 Eck Butter
Etwas Rum

ca. 350g vom Mehl und Semmelbrösel in eine Schüssel geben. Darauf dann Vanillezucker und vorher geschmolzenen Honig geben. Dann immer wieder Rum in kleinen Mengen zugeben und gleichzeitig vermischen.Das solange bis der Teig die richtige Konsistenz hat. Den Teig zu kleien Kugeln formen und diese mit leicht erwärmter Butter ordentlich einreiben (da Butter wasserabweisend ist zerfällt der Teig nicht so schnell)

3. Fischteig
1 Dose Sardinen in Öl
3 Eier
100g Brösel
50g Mehl
1 kleines Stück Margarine
30g Polenta

Alles kneten bis ein harter Teige ensteht

4. Paprikateig
3 Esslöffel Paprikapulver (Edelsüss)
4 Scheiben Tostbrot
100g Rogenmehl
2-3 Eier
ein wenig Wasser

guter Teig für Rotaugen und Brassen

5. Käseteig
4 Stück Rupp Weichkäse
3 Esslöffel vom Parmesan
3 Eier
150 g Brösel
30 g Mehl
2 Tl Milchpulver

Wasser bis ein fester Teig ensteht

6. Frolic-Brekkisteig
150g Brekkis mit Fischgeschmack
150g Frolic
3 Eier
50 g Mehl
3 Esslöffel Maiskeim Öl

Super Teig zum Karpfen fischen

7. Maisteig
1 Dose Mais (Mais zerdrücken und auch den Maissaft zum Teig geben)
150g Polenta
80g Brösel
2 Eier
1 Stück Rupp Weichkäse
1 kleines Sück Butter
10g Mehl zum binden

Durch die Butter wird dieser Teig "wasserfest". Teig bleibt länger hart !

8. Schokoteig
60g Brösel
60g Polenta - Maismehl
2 Eier
20g Mehl
40g geschmolzene Kochschoko
3tel Milchpulver
4 Esslöffel Zucker
Wasser

Gut kneten wenn der Teig noch zu viel klebt einfach ein paar Brösel dazu geben.

9. Butterkeksteig
Eine Schachtel Butterkeks
2 Eier
1 kleines Stück Butter
50g Haferflocken
1 Teelöffel Zucker
ein wenig Milch

Da der Teig ziemlich fett ist bitte nur im Sommer verwenden...
im Winter geht er nicht gut durch seinen hohen Fettanteil !

10. Kürbiskernteig
Kürbiskernmehl
Weizenmehl
Eier
etwas Wasser
evtl. Geschmacksstoffe (Z.B.: Zimt) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tomatenmark macht mega ROT, Rotebeetesaft macht auch schön rot, 
Spinat macht wunderschön grün, Safran macht nicht nur Kuchen gelb, ... usw.!


----------



## Carras (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gibt es so eine rezept seite??? (Verzweiflung)*

Ferien ?  ja stimmt in BW sind Ferien


----------

